
The Art of Momentum: Why Your Ideas Need Speed - pepijndevos
http://the99percent.com/tips/6815/The-Art-of-Momentum-Why-Your-Ideas-Need-Speed
======
StavrosK
Semi-unrelated, but I listened to the audiobook version of The Man Who Mistook
His Wife For a Hat by Oliver Sacks, and it's a very nice book. The audiobook
version, specifically, is better, because it's narrated by the author, as far
as I can tell, and his narration is as wonderful as his writing. Highly
recommended.

